# 88 Cherokee Mounting point



## simpass (Oct 24, 2009)

I want to mount a 6' 6" plow on my 88 Cherokee(Plow was free and had the Jeep). It already has a lift kit on it. 
The plow is an older Meyers ST-78 and came with some frame mounts, looks likes it could have fit a Wrangler. I know I need to modify the mounts but was wondering where would be the best place to tie into the frame? Could you tie into the frame in the front and use some U bolts around the front axle for the rear mount?
Also anyone with a wiring diagram?


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

simpass;838306 said:


> I want to mount a 6' 6" plow on my 88 Cherokee(Plow was free and had the Jeep). It already has a lift kit on it.
> ...... *and use some U bolts around the front axle for the rear mount?*....


 You're kidding---right??


----------



## simpass (Oct 24, 2009)

No, I am not kidding. That was a method used by someone else I asked and I was verifying it's validity. Apparently you didn't think it was a good idea, but didn't offer another idea, which is why I was asking.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'm no authority on Cherokees, but here's a thread from a few years ago that might help you and has links to a couple other threads.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=15528&highlight=Cherokee


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I just modded a Wrangler bracket to fit on my 1999 XJ Cherokee.

The Cherokee needs extra reinforcement since it does not officially have a frame like a Wrangler does. Basically, use decent sized plates to distribute the load.

The XJ has three bumper bolts on each side, and a 5/8" sleeved hole on each side about 12" back from the bumper bolts.

Here is the factory XJ Western mount (I based mine on this and added some bolts), not much to it, three bumper bolts, then it reaches back to those 5/8" sleeved holes.
http://www.westernplows.com/pdf/13637_011193.pdf

Here is what I made, it uses the three bumper bolts on each side, three steering box bolts, 5/8" sleeved holes, and two sway bar bolts too (15 in total).


----------



## simpass (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks that was great help, looks like a good fix


----------

